# Error on Visa application form



## milliesmith (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello,
We have submitted our online application form for a Husband Settlement visa, and we made a mistake with the data entry. Under given name we entered my Husbands last/surname instead of just his first and middle names, so now his last name appears twice under applicant name. So it looks like this example: Frank James Smith Smith
Should we withdraw our application and request a refund and resubmit? What would you recommend? The Biometric appointment is in three days.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## xxxxxxxMarina Filippova (Sep 8, 2013)

Good Evening,

I would contact embassy staff via email. Surely , there must be specific an email address for such enquiries. When i have applied for my visa ( although it was just a tourist visa) i have been advise to contact Embassy personal for any questions / concerns. Rather than for you worrying and possibly have your application refused or else keep on hold , i would encourage you to get in touch with an Embassy. In the end of the day, it is a simple human error and you pay them for their job.. so let them do it then


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No need to contact UKBA or embassy.
When you print out the online application, make a correction by hand and attach a note of what you have done. Sorted!


----------



## milliesmith (Feb 2, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No need to contact UKBA or embassy.
> When you print out the online application, make a correction by hand and attach a note of what you have done. Sorted!


Excellent, thank you so much Joppa!!


----------



## kiwitraveller (Jun 27, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No need to contact UKBA or embassy.
> When you print out the online application, make a correction by hand and attach a note of what you have done. Sorted!


Hi Joppa, are you sure this is correct? I recently asked this question via the UKBA email and this is the response I got "We would like to inform you that should you have made a mistake on your
on-line form, you cannot make any changes. If this is the case - you will
need to file a new on-line application and schedule a new appointment" 

- very conflicting. I made a mistake on my UK Ancestry Visa (I put my great grandfather, not my grandfather) obviously a stupid mistake, but I corrected it on the form and created a cover letter but I'm scared it will get denied.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No they are wrong. ECOs never make a decision without looking at the printed copy, and any correction made will be noted. Here I am talking about minor error, such as spelling mistake, not a major one like filling in the wrong application form, which needs to be cancelled and redone.


----------



## kiwitraveller (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh phew, I would have been better to come to this forum before I spent £30 on the UKBA hotline. Another question of you could, I also heard that when showing maintenance funds that it can look suspicious when big deposits are made, I attached a cover letter explaining that this money had been gifted and is mine. Is that grounds for refusal? (Sorry if this seems like a stupid question) this whole visa process has aged me 20 years


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, at least you have tried to explain the situation so just wait for outcome.


----------



## visavisa (Sep 16, 2014)

kiwitraveller said:


> Hi Joppa, are you sure this is correct? I recently asked this question via the UKBA email and this is the response I got "We would like to inform you that should you have made a mistake on your
> on-line form, you cannot make any changes. If this is the case - you will
> need to file a new on-line application and schedule a new appointment"
> 
> - very conflicting. I made a mistake on my UK Ancestry Visa (I put my great grandfather, not my grandfather) obviously a stupid mistake, but I corrected it on the form and created a cover letter but I'm scared it will get denied.


Hi Kiwi travel, could you please advise if you made the correction manually on printed copy? Also if your visa was granted? I have applied made the mistake on visa form which i realised after printing and making the payment. Tried to contact many UKBA emails but to no avail. I input incorrect passport number.Not sure what do i do?


----------



## kiwitraveller (Jun 27, 2014)

visavisa said:


> Hi Kiwi travel, could you please advise if you made the correction manually on printed copy? Also if your visa was granted? I have applied made the mistake on visa form which i realised after printing and making the payment. Tried to contact many UKBA emails but to no avail. I input incorrect passport number.Not sure what do i do?


Hello, yes I made the correction on the form (with a blue pen but honestly it doesn't matter). I had spent so much time worrying and emailing the UKBA which is completely useless. They will tell you that you will have to fill another application out, don't listen to them. Correct it on the form and attach a cover letter explaining what you have done and why you have corrected it. The person who does the VISA has enough common sense to match the cover letter to the passport number and the correction on the form.

Also, yes, mine was granted and all done and sent back within three weeks! 

Let me know how it goes, but try not to stress too much! (I was exactly where you were).


----------



## visavisa (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks so much for the quick reply. I will make the correction manually and send a cover note with it. Hopefully it goes well. I am in the UK and application is for my mom from India who is coming to see her grandson for the first time. I think i was over cautious and made the grievous mistake. I will definitely let you know about the outcome.

I wonder if ECO in India are sensible as in NZ:confused2:


----------



## kiwitraveller (Jun 27, 2014)

visavisa said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply. I will make the correction manually and send a cover note with it. Hopefully it goes well. I am in the UK and application is for my mom from India who is coming to see her grandson for the first time. I think i was over cautious and made the grievous mistake. I will definitely let you know about the outcome.
> 
> I wonder if ECO in India are sensible as in NZ:confused2:


The same was for me, I was so anxious that I over worried, the irony being that I made the mistake because I over worried ha! As Joppa has mentioned, every time an Entrance Clearance Officer (regardless of where they are) receives the application, they always check the online version with the paper one - it makes sense, considering how many applications they get, the money involved and the how important the forms are. Mine was processed in Manilla, but I assume as it is a government operation that the same standards are set for wherever yours is sent.

Try not to worry


----------



## JothiS (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi ,my US visa got rejected and in one section it is asked "Have you been refused visa to any country including UK in last 10 years" I have mentioned it as No as I have never applied for UK before. Is it correct or if not is it a way I can change the application form


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No it isn't. The question asks if you have been refused visa *to any country*, so it includes US. If you haven't yet submitted your supporting documents, you can make a correction in the printed-out form and attach a note pointing it out. If you have already sent your documents, there's nothing you can do and just have to wait for outcome.


----------



## raqstarrr (May 8, 2015)

*help...*

hi i made a mistake on my husband's application form, interchange first name to last name,can i correct it in pen and sign?thanks

and about the employment letter,invitation letter from my relatives in uk,where will they address it?im living in singapore now but the visa will be approve from philippines.thanks


----------



## violette2583 (Aug 30, 2012)

raqstarrr said:


> hi i made a mistake on my husband's application form, interchange first name to last name,can i correct it in pen and sign?thanks
> 
> and about the employment letter,invitation letter from my relatives in uk,where will they address it?im living in singapore now but the visa will be approve from philippines.thanks


I just did the exact same thing. When we submitted the application (at the biometrics place in Paris), the guy just made an arrow reversing the names and acted like it was no big deal. I think it will probably be fine.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Letters can either be addressed to you as applicant, or to Entry Clearance Officer, UKVI. Or generic To whom It May Concern.


----------



## raqstarrr (May 8, 2015)

Hi joppa thanks!what i mean is the header address, to which embassy,british embassy in singapore or philippines.they are using vfs to bring to phils.im thinking of preparing 2 letters just in case.thanks


----------



## lara24 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi jopa I also need help on mine .. I made a mistake on the section which stated to put if you had any other relations or friends in the UK ..I put my sister and also a friend but made a mistake on my friends part where it stated relationship .....instead of friend which I could not find on there I made it "other relative" thinking it could also mean close friend or someone your know 

I asked the women at the tp section when submitting my documents and she said it doesn't matter so I made the submission anyway but I'm worried as its 10working days now and still haven't heard anything ...and anyway its a family visit visa 

And also this same friend had invited me once to the UK and I was granted and in there it was friend. Does it not really matter? As they could tell it was just a minor error ? Is there's anyway I can change it or do something about it at this point? Am I just overthinking or it really doesn't matter?
Worried please help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really. Don't think about it.


----------



## lara24 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## ArunKS (Sep 2, 2015)

Hai all, i made a mistake while submitting UK visitor's visa application wrongly selected date of birth month as July instead of June and submitted all the documents at VFS centre Hyderabad, India 5 days back and the visa application is under process. Now, i realized the mistake. can any one help me out what to do?


----------



## aussieninja (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm currently applying for a Husband Settlement Visa and I would love some advice on something. When I was filling out my online form, I selected No for having received medical treatment in the UK and it wasn't until after I'd submitted and paid, set the appointment etc that I remembered something small that I wasn't sure if it counted. I went to the A&E early last year because I was experiencing some pain and the NHS hotline advised me to go there. I sat in the waiting room for a couple of hours and then had a 5 minute interaction with a doctor who ran a test, gave me the all clear and sent me home with no treatment or medication etc, no follow up appointment. I do have an National Insurance number for opening a bank account last time I was there but I'm not sure if this was given over (I'm fairly sure it wasn't).

The admin staff advised me that there would be no cost. I was on a Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa at the time. 

Should I, on the printed copy of the completed online application, simply initial a correction to make the No a Yes and in my cover letter explain what happened with the date of the visit and the hospital name? Or would it be better to leave it as No?

MY appointment is very soon so any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Since you are an Australian, there is reciprocal agreement to access health service in each country, so don't worry about it. Just ignore it and don't make a correction.


----------



## aussieninja (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks so much Joppa!


----------



## veenas (Jun 14, 2016)

hello! by mistake i filled the online national visa for poland instead of schengen visa form and i got the appointment date,now i am worried about it.what i need to do for change it before the appointment date


----------



## frozenheat7 (Jul 21, 2016)

me and wife just recently filled and printed out her wife uk visa application. but i think we messed up on a few details. on family details:spouse/partner she put her details. should it be my details or hers? i know im the sponsor. what should we do in order to correct the mistakes


----------



## Kimmah (Aug 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> No need to contact UKBA or embassy.
> When you print out the online application, make a correction by hand and attach a note of what you have done. Sorted!


Hi! I'm wondering if I can do the same thing for my UK visa application (tourist). I (stupidly) failed to write my middle name. Can I just print my application form and manually write my middle name? Should i also include a cover letter explaining my mistake?

Any feedback would be highly appreciated, especially if you know of any case that's similar to mine and what the outcome is. I have been losing hours of sleep because if this problem. Super stressed.


----------

